

How Threadable solved the Yahoo DMARC problem - nicoles
http://blog.threadable.com/how-threadable-solved-the-dmarc-problem

======
andylash
You guys fixed it for me before I noticed. Yes awkwardly, I still use yahoo
mail for some accounts...

